# Partitionsschema Asus EEE 901, was meint ihr?

## MiC

Hallo,

ich sitze hier vor meinem Asus EEE PC 901 20GB und dachte mir ich könnte doch mal, aus reiner Experimentierfreude, versuchen Gentoo auf dem Teil laufen zu lassen(komplett mit X usw...). Jetzt stell ich mir nur die Frage, wie ich die beiden SSDs des Kleinen richtig partitioniere. Zum Besseren Verstandnis: Das Netbook hat 2 SSDs, eine 4GB schnelle SSD und eine 16GB etwas langsamere SSD. Was meint ihr, wie verteile ich Gentoo am besten auf dem beiden damit für alles genug Platz bleibt? Welche Filesystem wäre ratsam? Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Ideen.

Gruß MiC

----------

## mattes

Auf die Schnelle würde ich /bin, /boot, /sbin/, /home, /etc  packen, auf die Langsame (evtl mit LVM!) /usr, /opt, /var, /lib. 

Über /home kann man streiten.  /tmp, /var/tmp würde ich bei einer SSD als tmpfs anlegen.  ebenso /usr/portage. Das kannst du Daheim über NFS von einem anderen Rechner mounten.  

Schreib mal bitte deine Erfahrungen, ich leibäugle auch mit dem Teil.

EDIT: TYPO

----------

## Necoro

/home auf die schnelle kann Platzprobleme machen  :Smile:  -- denn bräuchte man wirklich LVM

/edit: /usr/portage kann man schon recht klein (<=200MB) bekommen (entweder mit reiserfs oder den squashfs-ansatz)... denn sollte es doch keinen Grund geben, das net normal ins System zu packen, oder? - Oder ist es wegen der begrenzten Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen?

----------

## mattes

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> denn sollte es doch keinen Grund geben, das net normal ins System zu packen, oder? - Oder ist es wegen der begrenzten Anzahl an Schreibvorgängen?

 

Hallo,

ich würde es so machen, weil man unterwegs ohnehin selten Updates machen wird (bei mir ist es zumindest so), und du schreibst dir bei nem emerge --sync nicht die SSD kaputt. Wobei Die heute eh schon recht langlebig sind, da die Controller Schreibzgriffe über die Zellen verteilen.

----------

## MiC

Also ich habs anders gelöst, bevor ich eure Antworten gelesen habe.

Da beide SSDs, nach kleinen Tests, anscheinend fast gleich schnell lesen können, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, alles ausser /usr und /home auf der kleinen 4GB SSD zu belassen. Auf der Großen sind jetzt 2 Partitionen: 5gb für /usr da sich ja da nach der Installation eher weniger ändert und der Rest für /home zum Daten speichern.

Zu meinen Erfahrungen: Das original Linux kann man vergessen... Langsam mit komisch konfiguriertem Kernel. Jetzt wo Gentoo drauf ist kommt es mir viel schneller vor.

Hardwaremässig gefällt es mir ausser der WLAN Karte für die es keine anständigen Treiber gibt (werde ich die Tage durch ein Gerät von Intel ersetzen) echt gut. Es lässt sich schnell und flüssig alles machen, was man mit so nem Teil erledigen will. Das Touchpad ist gut und an die kleinen Tasten auf der Tastatur gewöhnt man sich recht schnell. Zum Akku kann ich noch nichts richtiges sagen, 5h hält er aber in jedem Fall.

Wenn sonst noch Fragen sind, beantworte ich sie gerne.

Gruß MiC

----------

## firefly

die sourcen für den treiber für die wlan-karte müsstest du eigentlich von ASUS bekommen.

----------

## MiC

gibts sogar beim Hersteller Ralink selbst... leider ist damit an jedem zweiten WlanAP mit WEP oder WPA Verschlüsselung keine stabile Verbindung möglich. Bei mir (DLink DWL-G700 AP) hält die Verbindung nur wenige Sekunden. In den einschlägigen englischsprachigen eee Foren wird dies auch schon heiss diskutiert. Naja, ich habe für 2 EUR ne gebrauchte Intel WLAN-Karte ersteigert. die hat zwar kein n draft, wird aber vom Kernel unterstützt.

----------

## Yanaar

 *Quote:*   

> ich sitze hier vor meinem Asus EEE PC 901 20GB

 

Wo hast Du den denn her?

Ich grase schon ne' Weile das Internet ab nach dem 901er 20 G mit Linux, aber den scheint es in D doch gar nicht zu geben?

----------

## MiC

Sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte, hab in letzter Zeit nicht ins Forum geschaut.

Das Teil hab ich mir aus England kommen lassen und mit einer deutschen Tastatur vom eee 701 zum deutschen eeepc umgebaut. War unterm Strich nicht wesentlich teurer als ein deutscher eeepc mit 12gb.

----------

## l3u

Blöde Frage: wie kann ich /bin, /boot, etc. – also mehrere Verzeichnisse des selben Levels, etwa unterhalb von / aber eben nicht alle – auf eine Festplatte tun, ohne daß ich für jedes eine eigene Partition mache muß? Irgendwo die ganze Platte mounten und dann per mount --bind die Verzeichnisse verteilen? Oder steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch?

----------

## amne

Ich würde /mnt/irgendwas/bin /mnt/irgendwas/boot /mnt/irgendwas/etc anlegen und dann in / entsprechende Symlinks setzen. 

Wobei /bin und /sbin auf der / sein müssen, da du das Zeug dort zum booten brauchst (z.B. /sbin/init und /bin/mount). /etc/ vermutlich auch wegen fstab, aber so Sachen wie /usr oder /opt sollten gehen.

----------

## DarkSpir

...mal so ne leicht OT-Frage: Weiss jemand ne Quelle, wo man eeePCs ohne Windows beziehen kann? Meine Freundin will so ein Teil haben, will aber eigentlich nicht Microsoft unnötig Geld in den Rachen werfen, wenn sie danach eh Linux auf das Teil packt.

----------

## hitachi

zb:

Link 1

Link 2

mod edit: Links mit Tags versehen um Seitenbreite des Threads zu verkürzen

amne

----------

## Inte

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> eeePCs ohne Windows beziehen kann?

 Leider nicht. Noch ist der 901 mit 20GB (4GB erste + 16GB zweite SDD) nicht in Deutschland erhältlich. Zwar verkaufen manche den 901 als "20GB Linux Version" (4GB erste + 8GB zweite SDD + 8GB SD-Karte), allerdings liegt dann nur eine separate 8GB-SD-Karte mit Xandros bei.

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> zb:

 Falls Du den 4G meinst, dann hast Du recht. Leider gibt es auch dort den 901 mit XP Home.

@Mic: Von welchem Anbieter aus UK hast Du Deinen bezogen? Mit 'ner QWERTY würde ich auch klar kommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## MiC

Ich hab das Teil bei superetrader bezogen.

Hab per Kreditkarte bezahlt und das Gerät war innerhalb von 3 Tagen hier. Der Laden ist absolut unproblematisch. Hatte versehentlich den Weißen geordert und nach einem kurzen Anruf war die Bestellung auf schwarz geändert. Netzteil kannst du übernehmen und wenn dich die QWERTY nicht stört brauchst du nur einn deutsches Eurokabel was wohl jeder zu Hause rum[/url]fliegen hat.

----------

